# Cute nicknames?



## kalopsia (Jan 6, 2016)

What are some cute catchphrases/nicknames your villagers say?

For me, Punchy calls me cookie which goes with his food obsession and Whitney calls me princess so I always feel dignified and elegant talking to her. My other villagers have yet to give me nicknames haha.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

My villagers have a tendency of having weird nicknames. 
Frank calls me Bucko and Phil calls me Mon Amie. 


weirdos


----------



## Miii (Jan 6, 2016)

A bunch of my villagers call me shmoopy  I also get called cookie, and sweetie by one of my snooty villagers. For catchphrases, I make my 3 cat villagers make cat sounds, and my other villagers say different kinds of food xD like french fries or apple pie. I love my town.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 6, 2016)

My villagers calls me cupcake or muffin <3  and I love it


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 6, 2016)

My nicknames are Cookie, Cupcake and Pumpkin.


----------



## pandaoranda (Jan 6, 2016)

My latest nickname is Chickpea. I think it's kind of cute.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

pandaoranda said:


> My latest nickname is Chickpea. I think it's kind of cute.



I've had this nickname but at the time I didn't even know what a chickpea was lol? It's still the cutest one imo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

My mayor's nickname in Lumatown is 'sunshine'. It was a nickname one of my favourite villagers gave me waaaaaay back when I first had her in WW. Pretty fitting because I have that villager once again in my town ^^

As for my other town... I _think_ the mayor has a nickname there, but I can't remember what it is. They might not even have a nickname, seeing as I haven't been playing for long in that town.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 6, 2016)

Francine started calling me princess, which I absolutely love for personal reasons. Peanut used to call me shmoopy, which I wasn't fond of, but now that she's living in my hub's town, I love going to visit and hear her still call me by my nickname.

Flurry was calling me lamb, but yesterday decided to switch to cupcake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 6, 2016)

The only nickname I got was Cookie, from Biskit in one town and Pudge in another. 
I don't have one in my current town, however.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## starlightsong (Jan 6, 2016)

Ruby just asked to call me honeybun, and I accepted, it's so cute xD


----------



## kalopsia (Jan 6, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 161152



HAHA that's so great


----------



## MintySky (Jan 6, 2016)

I get called 'No doubt' or 'Little A'.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 6, 2016)

Merengue wanted to name me sweetie, but I only want them to call me by my actual nickname.


----------



## MEEPMEEP (Mar 9, 2016)

My villagers call me BONBON it's so cute


----------



## Vickie (Mar 9, 2016)

♥_ Marshal calls me chickpea and that's really cute!!
But only he is allowed to call me that though ><
My other villagers call me muffin c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 9, 2016)

Julian wanted to call me "genius" which I thought was cool at first but it started sounding a bit... sarcastic? I'm sure Julian only has the purest intentions in his heart, luckily he picked up another nickname (my name) from another villager.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Henry asked to call me genius and now everyone calls me genius. It may be a coincidence, but my mayor is dressed as a genius, so it's funny.


----------



## lunachii (Mar 9, 2016)

all of my villagers call me cupcake exept for beau, he calls me love ;v; i think julian's catchphrase "glitter" is cute too!


----------



## Candyapple (Mar 9, 2016)

Magica C! (My game is in Italian). It's cute and better than when they suggested "amicona"(it means something like big friend).. Lol that was terrible haha


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 9, 2016)

most of my villagers call me cookie! vladimir calls me kid, and i think a couple others call me pal. c:


----------



## Swirl (Mar 9, 2016)

mermaidshelf said:


> Julian wanted to call me "genius" which I thought was cool at first but it started sounding a bit... sarcastic? I'm sure Julian only has the purest intentions in his heart, luckily he picked up another nickname (my name) from another villager.



Julian did that to me too, and I liked it precisely because it came across as so sarcastic.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 9, 2016)

All of my villagers ended up calling me 'muscles' and 'Robo-G' at one point. Now they're slowly calling me G-Star


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

My villagers call me cupcake and S-train. I think it's cute.


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 9, 2016)

oh, i think at one point chester called me dr. a! it was really cute, and it was a nice nickname to have while chester was sick and i was trying my best to treat him.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sure they have other nicknames for me but I can't remember them right now. They are all so sweet.


----------



## MiniatureTalent (Mar 9, 2016)

I played in Spanish for the longest time, and at one point during that, everyone called me Hadita which basically means "little fairy"


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

MiniatureTalent said:


> I played in Spanish for the longest time, and at one point during that, everyone called me Hadita which basically means "little fairy"


That's pretty sweet. I just figured the nicknames translate but I've never heard of that nickname in New leaf.


----------



## maowra (Mar 10, 2016)

My mayor is named Petal (after my cat) and I think it's cute when my villagers call me "chickpea" or "sweet P" because I sometimes call my cat that!


----------



## pinkcosmos (Mar 10, 2016)

I was called junebug by Knox (who's moved), princess by Freya (who's also moved), and L-bear by Stitches (who also moved D. My favorite nicknames <3


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been called June Bug by Kabuki, and the rest of my villagers call me Popstar, but I really want them to call me princess c:


----------

